# 2017 TBG Northern Zone Hunt



## chenryiv (Aug 17, 2017)

Who’s ready to get a break from this hot weather and chase some bears, hogs and deer?  Well the Mountains are a calling.  The TBG Northern Zone Hunt will be held back at Cooper Creek WMA this year on September 22, 23 and 24, 2017.  From what I’ve been told, it looks like were going to have to lace those boots up and plan for some high altitude hunting due to the high mast outlook, but I’ve also been advised that the bear density is pretty high.  Also don’t forget that Blue Ridge WMA is also 5 miles up the road and the Chattahoochee National Forest is right there as will.

We plan to setup camp at the Cooper Creek Campground on camp site #4 or #5, however; sites are on a first come, first serve basis.  Go to https://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10522 for more details.

We plan to cook a meal for TBG members/hunters on Saturday, so post up and let is know if your planning to attend so that we can plan accordingly.


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 17, 2017)

2015 Northern Zone Hunt


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 17, 2017)

Just got these from a friend near Blue Ridge WMA


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 18, 2017)

Is that boar black bear for real?  He's a hulk!


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 26, 2017)

I plan on coming for a few hours of fellaship.........After work Saturday.....and might sling a few myself.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 6, 2017)

What kinda meal?


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 6, 2017)

dutchman said:


> What kinda meal?



Going to do a shrimp boil again. Seemed popular last time.:


----------



## dutchman (Sep 7, 2017)

Todd Cook said:


> Going to do a shrimp boil again. Seemed popular last time.:



If you need anything from me, just let me know.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 8, 2017)

Gene, your culinary skills can always be utilized


----------



## Al33 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hate I will miss this hunt and all the fine camaraderie but I will be in Texas visiting kinfolks and attnding my high school 50th year reunion. Looking forward to reading and hearing about it. Good luck to all!!


----------



## morning hunter (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing y'all there.  Going over on Friday.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 16, 2017)

I'd love to be there but we have a planned trip.  I'm in the tree industry and have a lot of tree industry colleagues, please check that the campground is safe and secure with tree damage from the resent storm.

Heard Irma did some significant destruction up there.  Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 16, 2017)

Wish I could make it but headed out the 26th for a waterfowl hunt in Minnesota and Manitoba.  Y'all stick one for me and be safe!!!!


----------



## morning hunter (Sep 16, 2017)

I went over to Coopers Creek yesterday to scout around and hunt.  Did not see anything and came back to the cabin this morning.  Just wanted to let you know that there are a lot trees down and the roads are hard to use.  Have to drive around and under some trees.  Might be advisable to bring a chainsaw along.  There were a lot of hunters signed in, so maybe they got hold of somebody and the roads will be better next weekend.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 17, 2017)

In case you haven't heard some of our Mexican visitors had a Meth lab over at Suches off Coopers Creek Road. I think immigration services (ICE) might be looking at them now. Dave


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 15, 2017)

Did anyone go on this hunt? Haven't seen anything posted about what happened. Dave


----------

